# I'll guess your mixed dog!



## -Maxine- (Jun 8, 2010)

I really enjoy looking at people's mutts and try to figure out which mix they are. So if you're the proud owner of a mutt, feel free to post some pictures here and I'll tell you what kind of mix he or she is! 
And I do know quite something about genetics and different dog breeds, so... it won't be a guess out of the blue.

And if you like, you can also add a bit of information about the character of the dog so it'll make my search easier.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

These pictures aren't the greatest. I don't know what I can tell you about her characteristics and traits.

She likes to sniff everything. She's easy to train. She's a total velcro dog. She gets her feelings hurt easy. She's a bit stubborn. She has a high prey drive. She doesn't eat much and is kind of finicky. She doesn't like having her pictures taken. She is easily distracted. She's very excitable. She plays rough with people (tug, wrestle, slap), but with other dogs she will not "touch" play; she will only play chase or tug. She's very comical. She's very intuitive to routine and notices when things are "not right". She is full grown, 2.5 years old, 38lbs.

Sorry about the sideways ones; I can't access photobucket at work to fix them. 

Here's a link to some clearer pictures: 

http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/78151-bella-pictures.html


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Here is my mutt 


















When she was a bit younger


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'll play.

Bobo










Cassie










Mico










Gypsy


----------



## Bones333 (Sep 30, 2009)

Here's my "entry". Let's see if you lean towards my guess, or my husbands. Boone is 55lbs and will be a year old next week.


----------



## -Maxine- (Jun 8, 2010)

infiniti said:


> These pictures aren't the greatest. I don't know what I can tell you about her characteristics and traits.
> 
> She likes to sniff everything. She's easy to train. She's a total velcro dog. She gets her feelings hurt easy. She's a bit stubborn. She has a high prey drive. She doesn't eat much and is kind of finicky. She doesn't like having her pictures taken. She is easily distracted. She's very excitable. She plays rough with people (tug, wrestle, slap), but with other dogs she will not "touch" play; she will only play chase or tug. She's very comical. She's very intuitive to routine and notices when things are "not right". She is full grown, 2.5 years old, 38lbs.
> 
> ...


The most obvious guess would be a rottie. Also, what you describe in her personality leans much towards a rottie. 
Though her face carries a bit of stafford in it. And because she's seems smaller than a regular rottie, I'm guessing she's a rottie/stafford mix.


----------



## -Maxine- (Jun 8, 2010)

misty073 said:


> Here is my mutt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She reminds me a lot of a poodle/Standard Schnauzer I saw a few weeks ago. Especially when her ears are trimmed like that.


----------



## safarichick101 (May 27, 2010)

[/IMG]


----------



## -Maxine- (Jun 8, 2010)

ChrissyBz said:


> I'll play.
> 
> Bobo
> 
> ...


With Bobo, I recognize a fox terrier/parson jack russel. The ears, the tail, the snout, the colors,... everything matches up.

Cassie... Well, it could be the perspective she has in the picture, but my first thought was 'borzoi'. But mixed with something smaller and more shepherd-like. Perhaps a borzoi/border collie/something else? 

Mico is, I think, a good example of a 'third generation mutt'. But if I have to guess something, I think I'll go for a Tyrolean Hound mix, a Carolina Dog mixed with a hunting breed or retriever, a Chinook dog mixed with maybe a scenthound or maybe something completely else! XD

Gypsy's ears and shape of the snout reminds me a lot of a smooth collie. I'm going for a smooth collie mixed with a malinois.


----------



## -Maxine- (Jun 8, 2010)

Bones333 said:


> Here's my "entry". Let's see if you lean towards my guess, or my husbands. Boone is 55lbs and will be a year old next week.


In the first photo, I see a rhodesian ridgeback mix. Or maybe even a redbone coonhound mix. ^_^


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

I have one

4 months old 40 pounds


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

when breed guessing..you also need to take location into account...like im going to be kind of really doubtful that Mico is a Carolina Dog mix. look at where Chrissy lives.


----------



## -Maxine- (Jun 8, 2010)

safarichick101 said:


> [/IMG]


That's a difficult one to guess since he's (she?) laying down. But judged by his head, ears and fur, I'm guessing a redtick **** mixed with an English Pointer.


----------



## -Maxine- (Jun 8, 2010)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> when breed guessing..you also need to take location into account...like im going to be kind of really doubtful that Mico is a Carolina Dog mix. look at where Chrissy lives.


Like I said, I think Mico can't be guessed. He's too much of a mutt. That's why I looked at some breeds that look a bit like him.


----------



## -Maxine- (Jun 8, 2010)

LuckySarah said:


> I have one
> 
> 4 months old 40 pounds


The shape of the body looks like a boerboel but the head looks more like a great dane.
She looks quite large so a boerboel mixed with a bit more elegant breed is possible. Or a great dane with a labrador or something.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

to make realistic guess you kind of need to have an idea of the dog populations in the area the animal comes from is all im saying.

like if you took a look at my current foster..one might guess him to be a pit x whippet.....except that there so few whippets in the area that that guess becomes unrealistic. but then you find out someone is doing some lurcher type mixes and they've sprung up all over the place(as a matter of fact i know for absolute certain what he is..father was greyhound x APBT and mom was pure Staffordshire terrier)...then you get a better idea.

that's all im saying.


----------



## -Maxine- (Jun 8, 2010)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> to make realistic guess you kind of need to have an idea of the dog populations in the area the animal comes from is all im saying.
> 
> like if you took a look at my current foster..one might guess him to be a pit x whippet.....except that there so few whippets in the area that that guess becomes unrealistic. but then you find out someone is doing some lurcher type mixes and they've sprung up all over the place(as a matter of fact i know for absolute certain what he is..father was greyhound x APBT and mom was pure Staffordshire terrier)...then you get a better idea.
> 
> that's all im saying.


And I do understand what you're saying.
Just a little thing: a lurcher is already a scenthound mix.
And I can't know how big the population of a certain dog breed is in a certain area of the world, can I? 
I mean, take the laekenois for example. It's a pure Belgian breed, but there are a lot more laekenois in holland than there are in Belgium. So everything is possible, even though it's unlikely. 
I can only judge a dog on a photo so it always gives me a bit of a twisted information.
But you're right and I appreciate your comment.


----------



## JiveDadson (Feb 22, 2010)

Grey dog (Zoot) - 11", 13.5 pounds
Black dog (Dexter) - 10" 12.5 pounds

Zoot has curly hair. Dexter's hair is smooth, with lots of undercoat. Both had to be trimmed real short because they were matted badly (strays). The hair has been growing back for about 3 months. Both tails had a large plume or flag (don't know the lingo) reaching over their bodies.

I can take some better photos if it would help. Here are a couple of videos.


Eating peanut butter
Sit and recall


----------



## -Maxine- (Jun 8, 2010)

JiveDadson said:


> Grey dog (Zoot) - 11", 13.5 pounds
> Black dog (Dexter) - 10" 12.5 pounds
> 
> Zoot has curly hair. Dexter's hair is smooth, with lots of undercoat. Both had to be trimmed real short because they were matted badly (strays). The hair has been growing back for about 3 months.
> ...


Your video's won't load on my computer for some reason...


----------



## JiveDadson (Feb 22, 2010)

-Maxine- said:


> Your video's won't load on my computer for some reason...


Dang. My mom said the same thing. They are on photobucket, in mp4 format. Don't know what the prob could be.

Try this: Youtube.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

-Maxine- said:


> With Bobo, I recognize a fox terrier/parson jack russel. The ears, the tail, the snout, the colors,... everything matches up.


Good guesses. We thought the same he was when he was small, but he's 45 pounds now... I'm guessing terrier still but with what IDK



-Maxine- said:


> Cassie... Well, it could be the perspective she has in the picture, but my first thought was 'borzoi'. But mixed with something smaller and more shepherd-like. Perhaps a borzoi/border collie/something else?


Other guesses have been Brittany Spaniel and Border Collie

She's only 28 pounds. Our guess: Mayan Hunting Dog




-Maxine- said:


> Mico is, I think, a good example of a 'third generation mutt'. But if I have to guess something, I think I'll go for a Tyrolean Hound mix, a Carolina Dog mixed with a hunting breed or retriever, a Chinook dog mixed with maybe a scenthound or maybe something completely else! XD


Our guess was Lab(the ears) and some type of hunter.(he climbs trees) 26 pounds.



-Maxine- said:


> Gypsy's ears and shape of the snout reminds me a lot of a smooth collie. I'm going for a smooth collie mixed with a malinois.


I see collie in there too. Dunno about the rest. She's about 50 pounds and fiercely protective.

We just go with Mayan Hunting Dog for all our strays. It's fun to confuse the tourists.

Two more of Cassie as she's the one many mistake for PB. I constantly get asked what breed she is.











When she was still a puppy.










Thanks. It's always fun to see what breeds other see in my dogs. I've given up.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

PS I know who his parents are, he IS a mutt. First generation mutt, two purebred parents. 

Guess away!


----------



## -Maxine- (Jun 8, 2010)

JiveDadson said:


> Grey dog (Zoot) - 11", 13.5 pounds
> Black dog (Dexter) - 10" 12.5 pounds
> 
> Zoot has curly hair. Dexter's hair is smooth, with lots of undercoat. Both had to be trimmed real short because they were matted badly (strays). The hair has been growing back for about 3 months. Both tails had a large plume or flag (don't know the lingo) reaching over their bodies.
> ...


Here are a few dogs they could be crossed with:
Maltese
Miniature poodle
Miniature schnauzer
Papillion
Löwchen
Maybe even a pumi?


----------



## Rob213 (Jun 11, 2010)

She's 6 months old and weighs 35 pounds. She's very sweet, loves all people and dogs. She will lick you uncontrollably if you let her. She loves to jump up on people for attention. She's a bit of an attention whore and likes to butt in front of my other dog for more attention. She's very strong and fast. Likes to play fetch. She's very smart and takes to training very very easily. It's almost as if she can understand English.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> when breed guessing..you also need to take location into account...like im going to be kind of really doubtful that Mico is a Carolina Dog mix. look at where Chrissy lives.


Zim, it's possible. Maybe. Hounds are really really popular with the hunters and idiots import all types of breeds here.(think Husky in the tropics) Pitbulls of course account for a huge part of the population (every dude with a small weenie has one with a big chain around it's neck instead of a collar) and I would guess hounds coming second.


----------



## -Maxine- (Jun 8, 2010)

@ChrissyBz:

Mico could be a lab mix, but then mixed with something a lot more elegant.
Cassie could be a 'third generation mutt' too. And in these new pictures of her I don't see a borzoi any more. XD


----------



## JiveDadson (Feb 22, 2010)

-Maxine- said:


> Here are a few dogs they could be crossed with:
> Maltese
> Miniature poodle
> Miniature schnauzer
> ...


More info. Zoot is the go-getter. He prefers to trot with his nose to the ground. Dexter is cuddly and laid back, but he will attack any paper bowl, dog toy, or paper bowl, and fling it around until it submits. He often carries something in his mouth. The yard man tells me he watched Dexter bait a bird with some dog food, then kill and eat the bird.


----------



## -Maxine- (Jun 8, 2010)

RBark said:


> PS I know who his parents are, he IS a mutt. First generation mutt, two purebred parents.
> 
> Guess away!


Hmmm... 
German Spitz
Swiss white shepherd
American Eskimo Dog
Samojeed

Something between those? XD


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well thanks for the guesses and sorry for the hijack.


----------



## -Maxine- (Jun 8, 2010)

Rob213 said:


> She's 6 months old and weighs 35 pounds. She's very sweet, loves all people and dogs. She will lick you uncontrollably if you let her. She loves to jump up on people for attention. She's a bit of an attention whore and likes to butt in front of my other dog for more attention. She's very strong and fast. Likes to play fetch. She's very smart and takes to training very very easily. It's almost as if she can understand English.


In those last 2 pictures, I see a lot of stafford or pitbull. But in that third picture I see a dashund. XD 
Though honestly... It's possible this is an athletic american pitbull terrier and not a mutt at all.


----------



## JiveDadson (Feb 22, 2010)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> to make realistic guess you kind of need to have an idea of the dog populations in the area the animal comes from is all im saying.


Ah ha. A fellow Bayesian.


----------



## Bones333 (Sep 30, 2009)

-Maxine- said:


> In the first photo, I see a rhodesian ridgeback mix. Or maybe even a redbone coonhound mix. ^_^





Bones333 said:


> Here's my "entry". Let's see if you lean towards my guess, or my husbands. Boone is 55lbs and will be a year old next week.


My husband was leaning toward the ridgeback also. I think boxer and some kind of hound. He has a pretty high prey drive, but plays like a boxer.


----------



## rippedcb (Jun 3, 2010)

RBark.. beautiful dog..
i'm very interested in finding out what mix he is...


----------



## That'llDo (Apr 13, 2010)

JiveDadson said:


> Ah ha. A fellow Bayesian.


LOL!!! I <3 priors.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Rbark-
Husky/Malamute mix?


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

RBark said:


> PS I know who his parents are, he IS a mutt. First generation mutt, two purebred parents.


Probably one of THE most beautiful mutts I have EVER seen!!!! I absolutely LOVE that second picture ... he looks so thoughtful.

And yes, Maxine ... my Bella's dominant breed is definitely Rottweiler, but we do not know her mix and I am always curious. Thank you for your assessment. I looked through some pics of Staffies and I do see some similarities in the angles in her face, so maybe you're onto something. 

She's an Oklahoma dog, and there are plenty of Rotties and Staffordshires in the southern Oklahoma region where she's from (addressing zim's comments about breed population per location), so I suppose it could be quite likely.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I am already pretty sure what Brom is but I thought I would post him up here too  I asked the people on here before and they confirmed what I was told.

He is 11.5 months old, 58 lbs, and 26 inches at the whithers. He is smart as a whip and very easy to train. He is very food motivated and started resource guarding when I switched him to raw when he was about 4 months old. He doesn't do that anymore. He is very clingy and loves attention. He is weary of strangers. He is vocal when he wants something, it is almost like he is trying to talk to us (I will have to record it some day! ) He is very attentive and vigilant. He is fearless! He is very fast and athletic.

Here is my boy 














































Sorry they are not great pictures. I was trying to show his face and pictures from the side.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

I'll play as well, here are my three:
Jame (in the forefront) is the only one whose background and breed mix I know for sure. He weigths 60 lbs.
















Léon, 120 lbs and 1 1/2 yrs old:


----------



## rippedcb (Jun 3, 2010)

infiniti said:


> Probably one of THE most beautiful mutts I have EVER seen!!!! I absolutely LOVE that second picture ... he looks so thoughtful.


I agree 100%

As for your dog infinity: everyone can see the rotti colours. But body shape/muzzle shape and coat lenght are ofcourse not rotti-like. I would guess your mutt must be very similar to my mutt and the reason i say that is because when i got my Hannah.. 2 of her littlermates looked exactly like your dog. They had rotti colours. One was black/tan the other was red/tan and if you had just looked at only those 2 puppies at 8weeks.. you would've been sure that they were rotti.

But hannah is: 75% AmStaff, 12.5% Rotti, 12.5% Lab.
Her mom is 50% AmStaff and 25% Rotti and 25% Lab
Her dad is 100% AmStaff (terrier type body rather then bully type)

She's a complete and beautiful mutt  THe most amazing dog ever.

I would guess your mutt to be atleast 50% AmStaff/APBT if not more and likely some rotti and maybe another dog in there.


Here is my Hannah
All Smiles


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Finaly, the only girl in the family: here is Coco! 9.5 lbs of attitude and 6 yrs old.


----------



## Bougi101 (Jun 9, 2010)

Teki http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w55/bougi101/Pro%20Pics/?action=view&current=Cheecka.jpg

Smiley http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w55/bougi101/Pro%20Pics/?action=view&current=Ashleigh1.jpg

Pepsi http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w55/bougi101/kids/?action=view&current=pep2.jpg

Cookie (in the back) http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w55/bougi101/kids/?action=view&current=kidsoutside1.jpg

Bear (the brown one in back ) http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w55/bougi101/Cheecka%20and%20kids/?action=view&current=cheeckaandkids032.jpg


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah.. Good luck. Smalls is 55 lbs, 15 inches at the shoulders, and almost 4.



















Magpie is 19 inches at the shoulders, about 45 lbs, and two.



















Magpie's ears are also perked up in the photos, but are not normally. They set on the side of her head and typically stick out sideways. They are also rounded, not prick.


----------



## Ramble On Rose (Apr 21, 2010)

For RBark's dog, i guess American Eskimo and White GSD or Husky if not WGSD.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

rippedcb said:


> As for your dog infinity: everyone can see the rotti colours. But body shape/muzzle shape and coat lenght are ofcourse not rotti-like. I would guess your mutt must be very similar to my mutt and the reason i say that is because when i got my Hannah.. 2 of her littlermates looked exactly like your dog. They had rotti colours. One was black/tan the other was red/tan and if you had just looked at only those 2 puppies at 8weeks.. you would've been sure that they were rotti.
> 
> I would guess your mutt to be atleast 50% AmStaff/APBT if not more and likely some rotti and maybe another dog in there.


Actually, Bella is at least 50% Rottie. Her mother was purebred Rottie. We know that for sure. What we don't know is what got at her. 

But, you may very well be right on the AmStaff. I do see it in her body and face shape. But, the weight is still under for both AmStaff and Rottie. She's not quite 40 pounds. Of course, she could be APBT too. I've had people ask me if she was mixed with Pit Bull. Who knows. 

Of course, that news is both great and not so great to me at the same time! It's great because I love Staffies and I am coming to really love and appreciate APBTs too! And it puts her at a little longer life expectancy!  But it, of course, further deepens her into the "dangerous breed" label.


----------



## Dreadog (Jun 12, 2009)

I'll play. Do you think Hoku is the mix we were told she is? She is about 1.5 years old and about 80 lbs.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

infiniti said:


> Actually, Bella is at least 50% Rottie. Her mother was purebred Rottie. We know that for sure. What we don't know is what got at her.
> 
> But, you may very well be right on the AmStaff. I do see it in her body and face shape. But, the weight is still under for both AmStaff and Rottie. She's not quite 40 pounds. Of course, she could be APBT too. I've had people ask me if she was mixed with Pit Bull. Who knows.
> 
> Of course, that news is both great and not so great to me at the same time! It's great because I love Staffies and I am coming to really love and appreciate APBTs too! And it puts her at a little longer life expectancy!  But it, of course, further deepens her into the "dangerous breed" label.


you know i was wondering in another thread where i showed you a pic of a black and tan APBT if you would pick up on the fact i think she's part pit..guess you didnt


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> you know i was wondering in another thread where i showed you a pic of a black and tan APBT if you would pick up on the fact i think she's part pit..guess you didnt


I know you do.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

compare your avatar with mine...do you see the similarities in head shape?


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Mesquite:
































I don't think we'll ever know for sure, but I always like to hear guesses.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> compare your avatar with mine...do you see the similarities in head shape?


Yes, but she was pissed off in that picture and it was an extreme closeup!  And my dog's not purple!  

I am not arguing the fact, I really am not. It makes sense. I am just saying..... I now have a dangerous breed dog, twice over! 

LOL


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

and we need more Rocky an Skeeter pics Mr!

gsd x akita maybe with another japanese breed....


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

The Muttly Crew...not for the faint of heart:

Contestant #1




























& as a puppy










Contestant #2





























And Contestant #3 (Friend's dog & 1st Generation Mutt)


----------



## sk8pw1 (Jun 16, 2010)

You can have a shot at guessing my pup. He is about 3.5 mos old and weighs around 15 lbs. I was told the mom was a Chihuahua/Terrier mix...father unknown.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

First up, Upendi. She's two years old and right around forty pounds.

























And then there's Mina, she just turned a year in April and is right around forty five pounds.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Kit's pretty easy, IMO, if you know something about dog breeds:


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> gsd x akita maybe with another japanese breed....


No pointy ears and just under 60 pounds. No way she got that from either akita or GSD...


We currently think Akita and GSP, from the trim build, tuck tummy, lighter weight and floppy ears.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

trumpetjock said:


> No pointy ears and just under 60 pounds. No way she got that from either akita or GSD...
> 
> 
> We currently think Akita and GSP, from the trim build, tuck tummy, lighter weight and floppy ears.




unless it was a drop eared BYB GSD.

i can see GSP though...there's something about her face that looks familiar but i cant pin it...hrmmm..


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

She's still a puppy. Just under 5 months old when these photos were taken. At the vet 2 weeks ago she was about 17 lbs. and she's about 14" at the shoulders.



























Sorry, have to keep this one full size for the expression 









I don't have a good one of her from the side.

Edit: Oh I forgot some personality things. Like I said she's still a puppy so she loves every person and dog she meets. She was a bit shy her first 2 weeks in socializaton class but now fits right in. She has to go around and say hi to every dog in class.

She likes to cuddle but is not clingy; she's also very good with keeping herself occupied with a toy or her nylabone when I'm on the computer or something. She loves to be outside, whether she's just sitting on the back step looking around or running around with my parents' Westie or my friends' Vizsla.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Interesting guesses, it was pointed out to me I should have at least told you guys how big Kobe is for the guesses 

Kobe is 27 1/2" at the withers and 90ish pounds.

He is a Malamute/Husky mix  lol


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

You can give Nellie a shot, most people have a a light level of difficulty guessing her. I know exactly what she is, shes a mix of three breeds, lets see if you can guess.

She sits right now at about 50-55 pounds give or take how much shes eating lately. (Sensitive tummy). Shes got the craziest prey drive ever, lots of energy.


----------



## My Dog Bishop (Sep 27, 2009)

How fun! I want to play...! I think I know what each of my dogs are, but they are only assumptions.

Bishop is about 3 1/2 years old. He's a little chunky at 55 lbs. He likes to be with me wherever I am in the house, but he's never right at my lap or feet. When I give him a command, even when I'm holding a treat, he takes his time doing it. It's like he considers whether or not it's worth it to him to obey! He loves to play with other dogs, and definitely prefers them over people. I can't seem to find his high-value item, such as treats, toys, or attention. He can be pretty aloof. He is unsure of puppies until he gets used to them, and he's gentle with kids. He refuses to swim!


















Luna is also about 3 1/2 years old. She is about 58 lbs, and could stand to lose a couple of them. She's rather bossy, particularly towards female dogs. She much prefers humans to dogs; in fact, the only dogs she'll play with are intact males. She doesn't like commotion between other dogs...she seemingly acts like a referee. She spends her time patrolling and overseeing whatever is going on. While she doesn't care (for the most part) other dogs, she is very tolerant of puppies and small dogs. In fact, she tends to "protect" them. Her recall is pretty good, and she is extremely attentive to me and sensitive to my moods and commands. She loves kids.


















And here are both of them!


----------



## JiveDadson (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm just going to tell people mine are miniature elkhounds.


----------



## sablegsd (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## rippedcb (Jun 3, 2010)

infiniti said:


> I am just saying..... I now have a dangerous breed dog, twice over!
> LOL


Now thats an entirely different subject/thread.. and i will debate to defend my AST/APBT anytime.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

rippedcb said:


> Now thats an entirely different subject/thread.. and i will debate to defend my AST/APBT anytime.


I think you missed the point on that one.


----------



## rippedcb (Jun 3, 2010)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> you know i was wondering in another thread where i showed you a pic of a black and tan APBT if you would pick up on the fact i think she's part pit..guess you didnt


Was it a purebread APBT?? I love that colour on APBT. A while ago I saw a tri coloured Black/Tan/Red APBT... man i wanted to steal him


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

rippedcb said:


> Was it a purebread APBT?? I love that colour on APBT. A while ago I saw a tri coloured Black/Tan/Red APBT... man i wanted to steal him


Haynes' Oddball. not a breeder i care for but he is one of the BnTs in my file.


----------



## rippedcb (Jun 3, 2010)

upendi'smommy said:


> I think you missed the point on that one.


No i didn't.... i was just saying..


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I think we broke the guesser...who is about 50 pictures behind now


----------



## MooMoosMommy (May 23, 2010)

Mesquite looks like he may have some Dutch Shepherd in him. The coloring and build are about right from the ones I have seen in person. Beautiful dog.


----------



## EarthMonkey (Nov 14, 2009)

Kage is 9 months old. He weighs 48 lbs and stands about 23 inches high. He is pretty mellow. He is also is very good at weighing his motivation to follow our directions if he is busy. He has fur that is almost five inches long double coated. He does not shed much at all which seems weird for how furry he is. His ears can go floppy if he is chilling. His tail was broken and I do not know what it would do if it was not broken.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I'll play! I know what Alvin is, as do most of you, but here he is anyway. He's 70lbs and roughly 25" at the withers...which are significantly higher than his shoulders. (I say this because it's a good clue.)










Terrible side shot (I swear he has a tail)










Tiny ears!










ETA: I forgot some personality traits. Alvin appears to be bombproof, but what he actually is is indifferent. He gets excited about three things: me, walks, and food. He looks through strangers as though they do not exist. He is smart, but can be hard to motivate. He is an outstanding watch dog.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I'll play. These are my past dogs growing up.

Shack. I know what half of him was for sure. Dad is up for grabs but I have an idea.




























And then JR. I waiver back and forth on breeds for this one.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I have no idea what Clifford was and I don't think I ever posted him for guesses, so let's work with him. He was 90lbs and roughly 35" at the shoulder (hard to get an accurate measurement because he was crippled). He had perhaps the biggest head I've ever seen on a dog, along with enormous, lion-like paws. He exuded an extremely powerful sense of love. Not just like everyone was his friend, but like he genuinely cared about people. He was extremely easy-going and eager to please. He would have been an athlete if not for his HD.

I don't have standing up pictures of him because he was rarely standing. This is sort of a standing pose, though!










The mighty, mighty wattle










Do you see how his head is bigger than mine?


----------



## -Maxine- (Jun 8, 2010)

O_0;

I can only say one thing.... It will be an immense pain to guess ALL of these dogs!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Clifford looks....houndy.....like if you changed the color...he might even look like a bloodhound mix...


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

rippedcb said:


> No i didn't.... i was just saying..


HaHa! You know it was a joke, right? That Pits and Rots are "rated" as the top two most "dangerous" breeds in the U.S. right now?


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> Clifford looks....houndy.....like if you changed the color...he might even look like a bloodhound mix...


My guess exactly!! I always thought Bloodhound and Lab, although I could make a case for Great Dane, perhaps.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

-Maxine- said:


> O_0;
> 
> I can only say one thing.... It will be an immense pain to guess ALL of these dogs!


LOL, you got in over your head eh?


----------



## -Maxine- (Jun 8, 2010)

BrittanyG said:


> LOL, you got in over your head eh?


I didn't think there would be THIS many is such a short time! XD


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Better get guessin lady


----------



## Rob213 (Jun 11, 2010)

-Maxine- said:


> In those last 2 pictures, I see a lot of stafford or pitbull. But in that third picture I see a dashund. XD
> Though honestly... It's possible this is an athletic american pitbull terrier and not a mutt at all.


I think you might be right. Everyday she looks more and more like a pitbull. At this point I think she's a lab/pit mix or possibly all pit. I think lab/pit mix is more likely because her face just isn't that wide like a pit bull but she's still a puppy so it's hard to tell for sure. The fur on her back is very water resistant and water just beads up on her like it would on a lab. It kind of makes me mad because the woman at the shelter flat out lied to me if that's the case. She originally thought she was a pit and then I expressed concern about having a pit because I will probably be moving within a year and didn't want to have to worry about BSL and just breed bans by certain buildings/neighborhoods because the number one breed is always pit bull. I told her the cage said she was lab/sheperd mix then she said she checked her skull formation and it was pointed on the back rather than flat so she didn't have any pit bull in her. This woman claimed to have three pit bulls and grew up with them so I don't think she just made a mistake. I think she outright lied to me so I would adopt her anyway. I have no problem with pitbulls and my dog is very sweet and wouldn't hurt a fly but I don't like that she mislead me.


----------



## JSporty1 (Jun 28, 2009)

Here's my baby girl. Any guesses?


----------



## Rob213 (Jun 11, 2010)

Rob213 said:


> I think you might be right. Everyday she looks more and more like a pitbull. At this point I think she's a lab/pit mix or possibly all pit. I think lab/pit mix is more likely because her face just isn't that wide like a pit bull but she's still a puppy so it's hard to tell for sure. The fur on her back is very water resistant and water just beads up on her like it would on a lab. It kind of makes me mad because the woman at the shelter flat out lied to me if that's the case. She originally thought she was a pit and then I expressed concern about having a pit because I will probably be moving within a year and didn't want to have to worry about BSL and just breed bans by certain buildings/neighborhoods because the number one breed is always pit bull. I told her the cage said she was lab/sheperd mix then she said she checked her skull formation and it was pointed on the back rather than flat so she didn't have any pit bull in her. This woman claimed to have three pit bulls and grew up with them so I don't think she just made a mistake. I think she outright lied to me so I would adopt her anyway. I have no problem with pitbulls and my dog is very sweet and wouldn't hurt a fly but I don't like that she mislead me.


Actually maybe I spoke too soon. I was watching Dog Whisperer for the first time today and they showed a picture of a lab/sheperd mix that looked very much like my dog and looked kind of pit bullish. So I started looking at some pictures online and now I think she is probably lab/sheperd/pit. Surprisingly though lab/sheperd mixes do look a little pit bullish.

This is a lab/sheperd mix with no pit. The face looks a little wider than I thought it would and looks like it has some pit in it but according to the site it's only lab/sheperd. The ears also look different than I'd think they would.









This is a lab/sheperd/pit mix and I think this looks exactly like my dog.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

-Maxine- said:


> I didn't think there would be THIS many is such a short time! XD


We love our mutts on DF.


----------



## GoodDogCarl (Jun 5, 2010)

Well hopefully you already missed my first post!!!

This is Carl. 

Hes 28lbs now and two days shy of 15 weeks. Im 80% sure on what hes got mixed in there, but itll be fun to see what you think  

Side Body Profile 









Front Legs, Eyes ( And Me!  ) 









Face Profile









Front Legs/Chest 









If you need more pics, let me know! ^_- heehee

Youve got quite a few to guess here!!!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Rob213 said:


> This is a lab/sheperd/pit mix and I think this looks exactly like my dog.


that dog is mostly pit. lab/shepherd my butt.


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

Here's Stella. She's a little over a year old, about 32lbs. She's pretty energetic, loves to sniff the ground/grass on walks, bounces a little in place when she sees a bird/squirell. She loves people and other dogs.

















and, one of her standing:


----------



## Somniloquent (Jun 19, 2010)

ill play, shelter says shes australian shepherd mix. I dont think so
about 40 lbs


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Somniloquent said:


> ill play, shelter says shes australian shepherd mix. I dont think so
> about 40 lbs


looks very close to an border collie pit mix i know.


----------



## JMe (Jun 20, 2010)

here's my 4 year old (human years) lab mix. What does he look like?


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

-Maxine- said:


> I didn't think there would be THIS many is such a short time! XD


HA! I totally saw that coming. That's why I jumped in quick!


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Donatello

One week after adoption:









A few months later, and yes, his legs really are that long!









Most recent:









This is the look that is almost always on his face at any given point in the day:


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

-Maxine- said:


> She reminds me a lot of a poodle/Standard Schnauzer I saw a few weeks ago. Especially when her ears are trimmed like that.


Although I have no idea what Bella is, I dont think she is poodle/schnauzer. A few breed guesses I have gotten that I think are quite possible are lhasa apso cross, dachshund cross, tibetian terrier cross (maybe a mix of all three  )

But she is a Mutt so really she could be so mixed there is alot of different breeds in her. I was told dad was a terrier and mom was a fluffy white thing


----------



## MooMoosMommy (May 23, 2010)

Donatello has alot of Miniature Pinscher characteristics- the coloring, the long legs, the facial expressions... The rounded head and hair length especially on the tail looks beagleish to me too. That would be my guess. Very cute.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I think Donatello is a chihuahua mix. To me his face shape looks very chihuahua.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I am 99.9% sure he's a Min-Pin Chihuahua... For the first half of the year I adopted him, everyone said he looked like a Manchester Terrier-mix. Which we do have some of those breeders around here... But- I have seen several Min Pins and Chi's at work, and he sounds just like a Min Pin, and acts just like a Chi... 

His tail curls, just like a Chi's, and he's always holding up one of his front paws whenever he's "on alert", lol. 

I wish he was a Manchester Terrier-Mix. He is super-duper fast, he's outrun border collies before, and that would explain the Manchester part... but whatever he is, he's all-around cute!


----------



## LuckiKeyser (Jun 8, 2010)

Can you guess what Keyser is? His ears are floppy 99% of the time, he's lazy and laid back. Also his skin folds around his neck.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Chihuahua and Pug? Hehe...


----------



## LuckiKeyser (Jun 8, 2010)

I was thinking so too! He also has the underbite.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

He's got that short, stocky build of a Pug, and that under-bite, but he's got that lil' peanut-head.  Too cute regardless!


----------



## CopperDopperDoo (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh!! I'll play! (I want to see if you are able to see what we see and confirm our suspicions)

Copper is a Jack Russell Mix. When we got him, the tag on the pen said "Jack Russell/Jack Russell Mix." 

This is when we brought him home 1/3/2010 (please disregard the date, my camera had died and I didn't reset the date on the photo stamp as I wasn't aware I had that feature on)





























He has since grown as he's 8 months old now:
His right ear flops down. The other one sticks straight up!









He's tall. Not normal Jack Russell Height. His body is a lot taller then our friends jack russell terrier (full bred)









His characteristics: He will have energy spurts through out the day. He loves to run around outside, but also loves his cuddling time. He is pretty lazy. When I'm up moving around, he's up. If I'm sitting, he's laying down. If I'm laying down, he wants to cuddle. He does the army crawl like a champ (characteristic of a Pit) and doesn't bark when people come in/leave/noise outside, etc (which JRT do ALL THE TIME!!!). He's quiet unless he is playing with you and you bark at him or do something that will make him bark (saying "WHAT?!" works!). He's not jumpy unless you are asking him to join you on the couch, etc. he's just an awesome dog and has completely blown my mind from the day we got him until now. 

)


----------



## h0kis77 (Jun 21, 2010)

how fun! and btw all of you have beautiful dogs 
this is Draco our 9wk old puppy! My husband believes he's mixed with Labrador. he's feisty and loves to be with us! Still trying to get him used to the water probably gonna buy him a small pool this weekend.


----------



## limeysgrl (Jun 23, 2010)

New here, but would love to play...

#1 is Cozmo - A rescue we got from a shelter at 8 weeks old, he is now 17 months. Shelter. Very playful, affectionate, and stubborn. He did have a ridge on his back, but most people think a Blackmouth cur mix.















#2 & 3 are Eenaa and Leeperr - 2 rescues we got from the shelter last weekend, they are 4 1/2 month old, and are supposed to be Catahoula's. All they want is to play, sleep , play, sleep....


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I'll play...

Maisy is 2 years old, about 50#. Generally very goofy and friendly but occasionally bossy or rude with unfamiliar dogs. Bark is very bay-ish and does the "nose to the ground and zone out" thing on walks. Likes to tree squirrels.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

sassafras said:


>


Sassafras, what region are you in?

because if you're in the south..there are several varieties of working crossbreeds that Maisy looks like she could be..usually some variety of pit bull/cur dog/hound mix...


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> Sassafras, what region are you in?
> 
> because if you're in the south..there are several varieties of working crossbreeds that Maisy looks like she could be..usually some variety of pit bull/cur dog/hound mix...


Minnesota, about as not-south as you can get.  I've had a few people tell me they think she's a Plott Hound but it's just not a very common breed in this area at all, so I'm doubtful.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

sassafras said:


> Minnesota, about as not-south as you can get.  I've had a few people tell me they think she's a Plott Hound but it's just not a very common breed in this area at all, so I'm doubtful.











Catahoula Leopard Dog(also called a Catahoula Cur)









Black Mouth Cur

Maisy has the general shape of the Cur type dog to me. She could even be part Catahoula as not all catahoulas are Merle.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Some of the rescues up here do "specialize" in bringing up southern dogs, so it's not unheard of to see Catahoulas or other breeds usually more common in the south. Maisy was supposedly born in rural MN girl and found her way into the shelter system, but it's not impossible, I do see the body shape there. 

Up here, labs are the state dog and any black dog with remotely lab-ish body type is often assumed to be a lab cross.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Here is my girl Abbie. 

Here are the most current pictures, at 9 months and 35lbs and 19 inches tall.

Her personality: She's VERY smart, very athletic and agile, and loves to learn. She also is a bit of a barker. She originally came from Arkansas and was transported up to CT.


----------



## hbowen87 (Aug 4, 2009)

Why not, I'm always curious what people think she could be mixed with, especially where that super curly tail could come from.

Star, 38 lbs 1 year 5 months old. Has never ever met a stranger, everyone is her new bestest friend ever, dog and human. Tail likely to wag right off her butt one of these days in a crowded area. Plays explosively hard...but can't be kept awake when at home for anything. Almost scary smart, and absolutely convinced she knows everything better than me, and more than willing to tell me off over anything not going her way. Enjoys herding dogs and ninja tackling them in play.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't think this thread is happening anymore, y'all.


----------



## Jordan_G (Jun 23, 2010)

He's the black dog.

I've seen a ton of different kind of mix breeds he looks like, BC/lab, Belgian Sheepdog, Chow/Lab, Chow/Golden


----------

